# onen



## elobaza

Ahoj,
chtěla bych se zeptat jestli je zájmeno _onen _vhodné pro současný, odborný text (diplomka) nebo je to příliš knížní/archaické a bude působit trochu komicky? 
Předem díky za odpověd'


----------



## Hrdlodus

Za mě je to v pohodě. Nepřijde mi to ještě zastaralé, že by se to už prakticky vůbec nepoužívalo.
Je plus i v tom, že text bude barvitější.


----------



## Mori.cze

Za mne opatrné ne: spíš bych se mu v diplomce asi vyhnula.

V populárně naučném odborném textu bych _ono_ zájmeno užila klidně, ale u diplomky... možná v určitém oboru, tématu, kontextu, ale takhle obecně spíš ne.


----------



## hypoch

Chtělo by to přesný kontext. Bez něho bych obecně řekl, že v běžné diplomce (technická, obchodní,...) by to působilo trochu archaicky, ale na místě by mohlo být v diplomce z humanitního oboru (jazykověda, umění,...), kde by působilo "umělecky".


----------



## elobaza

Děkuji za všechny odpovědi. Diplomka je z jazykovědy, tak to zkusím několikrát použit.


----------

